# How can I remove bootstrap?



## ESTK921

I installed bootstrap from the app RAZR Bootstraper. Now, Im realizing that everything uses safestrap. How can I remove bootstrap and install safestrap on my RAZR? Sorry in advance for this question but I couldnt find a definite answer.
Also, whats a good ICS rom(My 4G stopped working so I figured I might as well go to a different ROM)
I am on ICS stock at the moment if thats important and ,obviously, rooted.


----------



## superrelaxx

Removing Bootstrap Recovery:
1. Uninstall the bootstrap app 
2. Go into root explorer to system/bin 
3. In top right corner tap r/w 
4. Delete the file called hijack 
5. Delete logwrapper 
6. Rename logwrapper.bin to just logwrapper 
7. Reboot and it should be gone.


----------



## ESTK921

superrelaxx said:


> Removing Bootstrap Recovery:
> 1. Uninstall the bootstrap app
> 2. Go into root explorer to system/bin
> 3. In top right corner tap r/w
> 4. Delete the file called hijack
> 5. Delete logwrapper
> 6. Rename logwrapper.bin to just logwrapper
> 7. Reboot and it should be gone.


Thank you.
Very useful


----------

